

How is Foursquare Going to Make Money? - martinshen
http://martinizer.com/looking-at-foursquares-41m-debt-round/

======
Irishsteve
How do they make money at the moment? I'd love to get hold of their data

~~~
martinshen
[http://www.quora.com/Foursquare/How-does-foursquare-make-
mon...](http://www.quora.com/Foursquare/How-does-foursquare-make-money-1)

Hasn't generated much though.

